# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  НАРУШЕНИЕ ЦЕЛОСТНОСТИ СИСТЕМЫ

## aleks3372

Добрый день!
При установке платформы 8.3.12.1685 при входе в 1С пишет "Нарушение целостности системы"
Какая ошибка? Что делать?

----------


## DoCaru

конфигуратор запускается? нужно сперва конвертацию сделаь скорее всего

----------


## StepinRN

Платформа у вас нелицензионная, вот и выдает ошибку

----------


## mail_2030

Обычно такая ошибка выходит когда пытаешься базу запустить ломаной платформе.
У вас именно при установке выходит такая ошибка?

----------


## Lught

Добрый.
Первый вопрос, платформа ломанная или нет?
Если нет, тогда второй вам ее до этого взломывали?

----------


## aleks3372

> конфигуратор запускается? нужно сперва конвертацию сделаь скорее всего


Конфигуратор запускается без проблем

----------


## aleks3372

> Платформа у вас нелицензионная, вот и выдает ошибку


Да, скачанная от сюда, поэтому и вопрос, а просто так утверждение зачем писать?

----------


## aleks3372

> Обычно такая ошибка выходит когда пытаешься базу запустить ломаной платформе.
> У вас именно при установке выходит такая ошибка?


Конфигуратор запускается без проблем, бухгалтерия выдает такую ошибку

----------


## aleks3372

> Добрый.
> Первый вопрос, платформа ломанная или нет?
> Если нет, тогда второй вам ее до этого взломывали?


Да, скачанная отсюда как это называется отученная

----------


## Lught

> Да, скачанная отсюда как это называется отученная


Уже ломанная сразу или сам?

----------


## aleks3372

Уже готовая

----------


## Lught

> Уже готовая


Вариантов пару, отдельно скачай патчи по пробуй.
Но при этом мой совет все записи об установке 1с снести.
Регистр, все папки только где может 1с быть.
То есть программ файл, в папке юзерс.

----------


## aleks3372

> Вариантов пару, отдельно скачай патчи по пробуй.
> Но при этом мой совет все записи об установке 1с снести.
> Регистр, все папки только где может 1с быть.
> То есть программ файл, в папке юзерс.


Т.е. последовательность такая
Удаляем
Скачиваем патчи,устанавливаем
Опять устанавливаем,да?
Конечно патчи и измениться могли, но у меня они есть, от сюда же
И 8.3.10 нормально работает...

----------


## Lught

> Т.е. последовательность такая
> Удаляем
> Скачиваем патчи,устанавливаем
> Опять устанавливаем,да?
> Конечно патчи и измениться могли, но у меня они есть, от сюда же
> И 8.3.10 нормально работает...


есть вариант патча, который работает с 8.3.10.2699 кажется уже только им, rbc_icp
Так как в этой версии платформы встроен тип проверки ..back.dll на его вес. Если вес не соответствует, то у тебя начинается 
вот такая фистоплястка.

----------


## aleks3372

> есть вариант патча, который работает с 8.3.10.2699 кажется уже только им, rbc_icp
> Так как в этой версии платформы встроен тип проверки ..back.dll на его вес. Если вес не соответствует, то у тебя начинается 
> вот такая фистоплястка.


А можете отправить на ссылку где нужный мне патч?
А то опять возьму не то

----------


## Lught

> А можете отправить на ссылку где нужный мне патч?
> А то опять возьму не то


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page23
я от сюда качаю

----------

PROTEST (11.11.2020), Ukei (23.02.2019)

----------


## uev60@mail.ru

Друзья_на последней платформе 8.3  не работает не один патчер (из тех что не для опытных)__через короткое время окно 1С само закрывается__и вот появилось такое сообщение во время патча__" что один из файлов не может быть пропатчен" (на фото)__на ранних платформах такого не было__КАКИЕ У КОГО МЫСЛИ ???rbc_icp.jpg

----------


## Fltr

> Друзья_на последней платформе 8.3  не работает не один патчер (из тех что не для опытных)__через короткое время окно 1С само закрывается__и вот появилось такое сообщение во время патча__" что один из файлов не может быть пропатчен" (на фото)__на ранних платформах такого не было__КАКИЕ У КОГО МЫСЛИ ???rbc_icp.jpg


Посмотрите эту тему
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....81-8-x/page228

----------

uev60@mail.ru (04.03.2019), Ukei (05.03.2019)

----------


## uev60@mail.ru

взял пропатченный файл (см фото)__вот уже час работы__полёт нормальный (сама не закрывается)__на 32ой винде__сейчас попробую на 64Clip.jpg

----------


## aleks3372

> взял пропатченный файл (см фото)__вот уже час работы__полёт нормальный (сама не закрывается)__на 32ой винде__сейчас попробую на 64Clip.jpg


ССылочку дайте на ваш  файл

----------


## Ukei

> ССылочку дайте на ваш  файл


 - Вот тема, ссылка в первом же посте: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....8F-1%D1%81-8-x

----------

aleks3372 (06.03.2019), alekso2000 (28.10.2020), Timom (16.05.2020)

----------


## uev60@mail.ru

> ССылочку дайте на ваш  файл


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/GFAcUhIGczEB

----------

aleks3372 (06.03.2019), Ukei (05.03.2019), Абориген (08.01.2021)

----------


## bkmz_1_

У меня есть rbc_icp.exe но он ломает только до 8.3.13.
Ломаются 3 файла:
backbas.dll (используется унипатч 1c8_UP.exe)
frntend.dll (отключение проверки целостности в толстом клиенте)
mngcln.dll (отключение проверки целостности в тонком клиенте)
Но для 8.3.14 и 8.3.15 пишет что файл mngcln.dll не найден или его версия изменена.
Есть ли новая версия rbc_icp.exe для  8.3.14 и 8.3.15?

----------


## Ukei

> У меня есть rbc_icp.exe но он ломает только до 8.3.13.
> Ломаются 3 файла:
> backbas.dll (используется унипатч 1c8_UP.exe)
> frntend.dll (отключение проверки целостности в толстом клиенте)
> mngcln.dll (отключение проверки целостности в тонком клиенте)
> Но для 8.3.14 и 8.3.15 пишет что файл mngcln.dll не найден или его версия изменена.
> Есть ли новая версия rbc_icp.exe для  8.3.14 и 8.3.15?


 - Все, что выше 8.3.13 работает либо под мультикеем, либо есть репаки х64.

----------

Nasib (28.06.2020), Timom (16.05.2020)

----------


## NikMan20202020

Народ. Прошу помощи. Платформа 8.3.16.1296 на ней ERP 2.4.12.64 - НАРУШЕНИЕ-ЦЕЛОСТНОСТИ-СИСТЕМЫ..... Очень прошу помощи....

----------


## Maxim58

присоединяюсь к просьбе, то же самое:нарушение целостности систему и тоже на платформе 8.3.16.1296

----------


## MaeXtro

Уговорил "целостность", проблема в имени компа! Есть две версии:
1.Сервер запоминает "проблемные" имена компьютеров и потом их блокирует (моя версия)
2.С какого-то момента 1Ски стали блокировать "плохие" имена клиентских компов (версия с ru-board). На форуме предложена такая схема:
Цитата:
берем ws001 и переводим в hex, получаем пары 77 73 30 30 31  

далее:
Считаем загибая пальцы "скока нечетных чисел?" - в примере их три 77, 73 и 31
Правило: "количество нечетных чисел" чётное = плохо, нечётное = хорошо.
Если допишем к имени компа "1" (кодируется 31), то "количество нечетных чисел" поменяет чётность, а имя компа поменяет статус.
Платформы 16., 17. и 18.* работают без воплей о сломанной целке с эмулятором мультикей вер.18.1.3 если имя компа "хорошее" - поиск HASP-эмуляторов пропускается.
*в общем добавление к имени 1 помогло!*

----------

alekso2000 (28.10.2020), Grower (20.01.2021), nikforward (07.12.2020), SvetkinC (25.10.2020), tinkandr (21.01.2021)

----------


## EvgenA

нашел еще одну особенность на 32 битной ОС Win 7 если удалить в реестре ветку HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\servic  es\multikey то работает, но до перезагрузки. Как вариант проверка целостности ищет по данному пути в реестре эту ветку, на 64 битной ОС ее нет и там вылетов нет

----------


## EvgenA

> нашел еще одну особенность на 32 битной ОС Win 7 если удалить в реестре ветку HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\servic  es\multikey то работает, но до перезагрузки. Как вариант проверка целостности ищет по данному пути в реестре эту ветку, на 64 битной ОС ее нет и там вылетов нет


тоже вылетает

----------


## ikalichkin

> нашел еще одну особенность на 32 битной ОС Win 7 если удалить в реестре ветку HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\servic  es\multikey то работает, но до перезагрузки. Как вариант проверка целостности ищет по данному пути в реестре эту ветку, на 64 битной ОС ее нет и там вылетов нет


Вот поэтому в *крайней версии* не используется служба с именем "*multikey*"...

----------

alexandr_ll (23.11.2020), butchBS (01.02.2021), Dorofeyev (20.12.2020), Fltr (22.11.2020), Vadim.S (13.12.2020)

----------


## tes2012

> http://www.unibytes.com/folder/GFAcUhIGczEB


добрый день.

а какой пароль на архивы?

----------


## Wslink

Привет. Друзья подскажите пожалуйста как решить. Платформа 8.3.18.1289. Использовал dll из архива backbas_8.3.18.1289_ICP_Corp_x64. 1С упорно отправляет сообщение о нарушении целостности.

----------

sokoff (01.02.2021)

----------


## anyxwar

с 1 февраля отрубаться начали платформы поочередно.кто то уже столкнулся?

----------


## timonik

Столкнулись :( Роемся, ищем решение. А то клиенты волками воют :(

----------


## Valek-guards

Добрый. Тоже столкнулись с этой проблемой, сегодня очень много звонков поступило по этому поводу, пока решение ищием. Если кто то найдет выход, поделитесь пожалуйста!!!

----------


## SergZakh

Есть решение, подмена Dll
Процедура лечения:
Исходная платформа должна быть оригинальной.
Если ранее в ней заменялись dll, то должны быть возвращены оригинальные версии этих dll
или переустановлена платформа целиком.

В папке bin переименовываем ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫЙ файл techsys.dll в techsys_N.dll, где N - это количество пользователей. Допустимые значения N: 0,1,5,10,20,50,100,300,500.
и заменяем из архива http_://www.unibytes.com/0gk4ZFIEFO-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

anton9844 (03.03.2021), ashro (04.02.2021), av8521 (03.02.2021), daydream-07 (04.03.2021), DDA13 (03.02.2021), Dr. Вий (26.02.2021), elka_586 (03.02.2021), emirrr (03.02.2021), Evgeniy3006198 (11.02.2021), interprais (03.02.2021), John911 (04.02.2021), Kers82 (09.02.2021), kidus (05.02.2021), ktpf (03.02.2021), LANA1709 (04.02.2021), lekhaplaton (04.02.2021), lika156 (02.02.2021), lion217 (04.02.2021), lpv_1 (18.02.2021), Lucky Patcher (03.02.2021), Lynx- (06.02.2021), Natali-1505 (02.02.2021), NickIr (03.02.2021), nonamer579 (03.02.2021), pavvit (05.03.2021), Retep (04.02.2021), s-av1 (02.03.2021), Senya2020 (04.02.2021), SHoory (20.04.2021), spasatel (03.02.2021), stys1357 (04.02.2021), temudgin (03.02.2021), timonik (03.02.2021), TULIK2020 (03.02.2021), UxKakaya (03.02.2021), yagami_light_ (03.02.2021), Yanar (03.02.2021), Длинноеимямое (03.02.2021), евгенийБ (08.02.2021), ИванПетрович (03.02.2021)

----------


## Icependos

кто уже пробовал как предложил SergZakh?

----------


## lika156

Работает!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## lika156

> кто уже пробовал как предложил SergZakh?


Версия платформы 8.3.18.1208  полет нормальный! SergZakh ЕЩЁ РАЗ СПАСИБО!!!

----------

mike.ds (28.04.2021)

----------


## sergunka85

1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.19.900) тоже работает

----------


## Icependos

да фиг знает, не стал рисковать даже распаковывать, проверил на вирусы онлайн да там одни трояны

----------

2000sil (03.02.2021)

----------


## SharikLosharik

> 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.19.900) тоже работает


Подскажи, у вас только сделано то, что предложил SergZakh или еще что-то? А то у меня на той же платформе не помогло :(

----------


## Proffessorkkk

1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.18.1208) не сработало

----------


## John911

1С 8.3.18.1208 Не сработал способ.

----------


## John911

> Версия платформы 8.3.18.1208  полет нормальный! SergZakh ЕЩЁ РАЗ СПАСИБО!!!


Вы не врете?

----------


## skyne

У кого после процедур с файлом techsys.dll, как описано выше, все равно не работает, сделайте еще процедуры, описанные в этой статье https://www.linuxshop.ru/forum/f9/t3...i-sistemy.html, предварительно удалив драйверы защиты из Пуск->1С Предприятие... Короче, почистите все следы хаспов и эмуляторов. Ну и перезагрузка компа в конце. Мне помогло - заработало.

----------


## ksv2222

8.3.18.1289 полет нормальный SergZakh, тебе надо при жизни как герою поставить бронзовый бюст на родине...

----------

lion217 (04.02.2021)

----------


## _SAW_

Обязательно нужно ставить оригинальную платформу, проверено на 8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1208, 8.3.18.1289, второй день полет нормальный

----------


## FenimorC

> Обязательно нужно ставить оригинальную платформу, проверено на 8.3.17.1851, 8.3.18.1208, 8.3.18.1289, второй день полет нормальный


но там же (в версии 1208)  много крючков/проверок/закладок было, не только "нарушение целостности"...
у меня установлен репак Х64 8 3 18 1208 лайт, после обновления (БП И ЗУП) 1фев2021 стали выскакивать, через 5 минут работы, сообщения о нарушении целостности...
сейчас буду пробовать этот метод, конечно...

----------

grabarvs (03.02.2021)

----------


## Funtik90

способ с techsys.dll работает только виндовый антивирь ругается на него, аваст и каспер молчат.

----------


## aleks3372

> Есть решение, подмена Dll
> Процедура лечения:
> Исходная платформа должна быть оригинальной.
> Если ранее в ней заменялись dll, то должны быть возвращены оригинальные версии этих dll
> или переустановлена платформа целиком.
> 
> В папке bin переименовываем ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫЙ файл techsys.dll в techsys_N.dll, где N - это количество пользователей. Допустимые значения N: 0,1,5,10,20,50,100,300,500.
> и заменяем из архива http_://www.unibytes.com/0gk4ZFIEFO-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB


Добрый день!
Подскажите для чайников где этот архив и что заменяем на него?

----------


## Wslink

Добрый день. Архив по ссылке http://www.unibytes.com/0gk4ZFIEFO-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB. 
Шаги как предложил коллега:
1. Изменить имя файла techsys.dll (Путь до платформы x64 C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.хх.хххх\bin) в techsys_N.dll, где N - это количество пользователей. Допустимые значения N: 0,1,5,10,20,50,100,300,500.
2. Распаковать содержимое архива в каталог bin (Путь до платформы x64 C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.хх.хххх\bin)

----------


## pcvirus

Архив не распоковывается! пишет ошибка, все антивиры отключены! скачивал 2 раза!

----------


## Wslink

выложил https://yadi.sk/d/dmW281irPX_v8g попробуйте

----------


## Peresvett

Добрый день, а где найти архив http_://www.unibytes.com/0gk4ZFIEFO-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## LeStr

Рабочий метод: ставите чистую 1с, затем накатываете эмулятор HASP

----------

cV4ra (05.02.2021), FenimorC (11.02.2021)

----------


## pcvirus

> выложил https://yadi.sk/d/dmW281irPX_v8g попробуйте


Не открывается фаил ни где, не на одной ОС. говорит что битый

----------


## Proffessorkkk

у меня после подмены dll не открывается вообще 1с. Платформа чистая, с оф сайта

----------


## KAY77

Только что скачал, win10 pro x64, открыл архив winrar-ом и сделал всё по инструкции. Движок 1с Версия 8.3.18.1208 от 19.11.2020 (REPACK). Всё, пока, работает.

----------


## melmaxnvk

Всё работает, спасибо *SergZakh*

Windows Server 2008 R2 x64
Сделал всё, как написано.
Поставил официальную платформу 8.3.16.1814   32bit
Три часа полёт нормальный.

----------


## spasatel

Работает! Респект SergZakh!

----------


## fosterx

После замены файла платформа не запускается. Двойной клик и ничего не происходит

----------


## Peresvett

Google блокирует файл как опасный

----------


## Valek-guards

> Есть решение, подмена Dll
> Процедура лечения:
> Исходная платформа должна быть оригинальной.
> Если ранее в ней заменялись dll, то должны быть возвращены оригинальные версии этих dll
> или переустановлена платформа целиком.
> 
> В папке bin переименовываем ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫЙ файл techsys.dll в techsys_N.dll, где N - это количество пользователей. Допустимые значения N: 0,1,5,10,20,50,100,300,500.
> и заменяем из архива http_://www.unibytes.com/0gk4ZFIEFO-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB


Все работает. Спасибо)))))

----------


## yagami_light_

*SergZakh* всё работает на 8.3.18.1208, дайбох тебе здоровья, долгих лет жизни, денег побольше!

----------


## fosterx

1289, полет нормальный!

----------


## woodwalker

> После замены файла платформа не запускается. Двойной клик и ничего не происходит


Аналогичная ситуация, причем пробовал до замены запустить сразу после установки чистой платформы - все в штатном режиме работает вплоть до запроса лицензии. Только сделал предложенные действия по замене Dll - в диспетчере задач появляется на десять секунд 1cv8 и пропадает.... В чем беда то? Платформа 1289

----------


## woodwalker

> После замены файла платформа не запускается. Двойной клик и ничего не происходит


Аналогичная ситуация, причем пробовал до замены запустить сразу после установки чистой платформы - все в штатном режиме работает вплоть до запроса лицензии. Только сделал предложенные действия по замене Dll - в диспетчере задач появляется на десять секунд 1cv8 и пропадает.... В чем беда то?

----------


## meola

> Не открывается фаил ни где, не на одной ОС. говорит что битый


Архив распаковывается нормально программой 7zip

----------


## av8521

SergZakh, отличная работа!!! 1208 и 1289 работают отлично, даже КОРП

----------


## woodwalker

> Аналогичная ситуация, причем пробовал до замены запустить сразу после установки чистой платформы - все в штатном режиме работает вплоть до запроса лицензии. Только сделал предложенные действия по замене Dll - в диспетчере задач появляется на десять секунд 1cv8 и пропадает.... В чем беда то?


При обратном действии - возвращение переименованного файла - программа без проблем запускается. Платформа 8.3.18.1289(x86) - система Win10 1909 х64 - домашняя для одного языка

----------


## kidus

> Не открывается фаил ни где, не на одной ОС. говорит что битый


Бесплатный Bandizip распаковал. Total_Commander (Которым пользуюсь) не справился, почему-то. ((

----------


## alexsoft66

Здравствуйте.

В ветке "Ссылки на платформу" (страница 46) выложены ссылки только на оригинальные платформы и соответствующие им пропатченные dll. RePack-платформы - отсутствуют.

Правильно ли я понял?
1. Для работы лицензионной платформы с ключами (USB или программными) необходимо установить оригинальную платформу и заменить оригинальные dll на пропатченные.
2. Работа без ключей (как с RePack-платформой) на данный момент невозможна. То есть, оригинальные dll меняем на пропатченные чтобы исключить "Проверку целостности системы" при работе лицензионной платформы (наличие Repack-платформ на диске и/или информации о них в области данных операционной системы (например, в реестре), а также эмуляторов, если таковые ранее были установлены).

Т.Е.: На данный момент работа "БЕЗ КЛЮЧЕЙ" - невозможна?

----------


## alexsoft66

Здравствуйте.

В ветке "Ссылки на платформу" (страница 46) выложены ссылки только на оригинальные платформы и соответствующие им пропатченные dll. RePack-платформы - отсутствуют.

Правильно ли я понял?
1. Для работы лицензионной платформы с ключами (USB или программными) необходимо установить оригинальную платформу и заменить оригинальные dll на пропатченные.
2. Работа без ключей (как с RePack-платформой) на данный момент невозможна. То есть, оригинальные dll меняем на пропатченные чтобы исключить "Проверку целостности системы" при работе лицензионной платформы (наличие Repack-платформ на диске и/или информации о них в области данных операционной системы (например, в реестре), а также эмуляторов, если таковые ранее были установлены).

Т.Е.: На данный момент работа "БЕЗ КЛЮЧЕЙ" - невозможна?

----------


## grabarvs

> Т.Е.: На данный момент работа "БЕЗ КЛЮЧЕЙ" - невозможна?


Ну как бы так изначально и было, RePack это та же патченная платформа

----------


## grabarvs

> Т.Е.: На данный момент работа "БЕЗ КЛЮЧЕЙ" - невозможна?


Ну как бы так изначально и было, RePack это та же патченная платформа

----------


## grabarvs

Помогло удаление RePack, чистка мусора - затем оригинальная платформа и Mimo-UniDLL

----------


## Proffessorkkk

тоже помогло удаление всего. поставил оригинальную версию и поменял dll. Большое человеческое спасибо!

----------


## Yanar

На 8.3.18.1208 работает. Спасибо SergZakh!

----------


## rsu5

а на серверной версии это работает подменой dll? я не понимаю смысла работы этого решения от 1С..если у меня на первом 1С сервере начали сообщения вылетать-нарушена целостность, я на виртуалке создал второй аналогичный сервер с новым именем... там полет нормальный.. Они что из инета это прощупывают? и пока самое главное, это не коснулось релизов на движке 8.2, типа упп и зуп 2.5 корп..

----------


## sergunka85

да я сделал как описано было выше и больше ничего.. (все удалил, накатил заново версию 8.3.19.900 и уже потом по методу выше)
P.S. на 5

----------


## snooze178

Установил платформу 1289 Full, старые не удалял. Сделал замену Mimo по инструкции. Все пока работает. До этого ставил репаки. Ничего не чистил.
Добавлю и свое СПАСИБО SergZakh!!!

----------


## John911

> Есть решение, подмена Dll
> Процедура лечения:
> Исходная платформа должна быть оригинальной.
> Если ранее в ней заменялись dll, то должны быть возвращены оригинальные версии этих dll
> или переустановлена платформа целиком.
> 
> В папке bin переименовываем ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫЙ файл techsys.dll в techsys_N.dll, где N - это количество пользователей. Допустимые значения N: 0,1,5,10,20,50,100,300,500.
> и заменяем из архива http_://www.unibytes.com/0gk4ZFIEFO-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB


Server 2008 R2 x64 способ сработал, вроде бы (будем еще тестировать), 8.3.18.1208 но только на чистую платформу, не репак. ИБ-файловая

----------


## Oljaa_

Подскажите пожалуйста, при установки платформы нужно снимать флажки установить драйвер или ключ защиты чтоб все получилось?

----------


## Senya2020

8.3.18.1208 установил заново и по инструкции от SergZakh, полёт нормальный. Платформа орига, галочку с установить драйвер снимал.

----------


## mascha

> Подскажите пожалуйста, при установки платформы нужно снимать флажки установить драйвер или ключ защиты чтоб все получилось?


-удаляете платформу
-чистите реестр, удаляете папку c:\Users\......\AppData\Roaming\1C\
- устанавливаете оригинальную платформу, снимаете флажки "установить драйвер или ключ защиты"
- переименовывайте файл и копируйте новый файл

----------

kidus (05.02.2021)

----------


## ИванПетрович

> кто уже пробовал как предложил SergZakh?


Спасибо SergZakh. ProductVersion=8.3.18.1289, третий день - полёт нормальный.

----------


## Shecurok

Здравствуйте. Решили как-то данную проблему?

----------


## Shecurok

Ставил репак 8.3.18.1289, было нарушение целостности ошибка. Когда ставил ничего не удалял, не чистил. Скачивал потом решение от SergZakh, заменял файл, ошибка при включении (просто программа закрыта). Завтра буду полностью всё сносить, чистить реестр (вот этот момент может кто подробнее рассказать что именно чистить надо?). ставить лиц версию 1208 и делать данное решение. Завтра или на выходных отпишусь.

----------


## suneptosha

Может кому пригодится. Стоял RePack 8.3.18.1208. Стали появляться ошибки про целостность системы. Я по незнанию заблокировал 1С доступ к интернету)) Ошибки про целостность пропали, но стала появляться ошибка "аварийное завершение". Ничего не чистил, ничего не удалял, просто сверху поставил оригинал 8.3.18.1289 и замену DLL с соседней темы. techsys.dll не трогал и не менял. Все работает уже несколько часов.

----------


## John911

> Подскажите пожалуйста, при установки платформы нужно снимать флажки установить драйвер или ключ защиты чтоб все получилось?


Я не снимал, все поставил по умолчанию, работает. Да обязательно запустить скрипт на удаление эмуляторов или почистить реестр самому.

----------


## John911

> Подскажите пожалуйста, при установки платформы нужно снимать флажки установить драйвер или ключ защиты чтоб все получилось?


Я не снимал, все поставил по умолчанию, работает. Да обязательно запустить скрипт на удаление эмуляторов или почистить реестр самому.


> Здравствуйте. Решили как-то данную проблему?


Читайте с 4 страницы, все есть, проблема решена.

----------


## mafanaseva

Ребята, дайте ссылку на оригинальную версию, пожалуйста.

----------


## John911

> Ребята, дайте ссылку на оригинальную версию, пожалуйста.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post617117

----------

mafanaseva (04.02.2021), sochinezz (06.02.2021)

----------


## irinaturk

ребято всем доброго времени суток как отблогодорить за файл dll я так и не понял как ему прислать монеты

----------


## lekhaplaton

> Есть решение, подмена Dll
> Процедура лечения:
> Исходная платформа должна быть оригинальной.
> Если ранее в ней заменялись dll, то должны быть возвращены оригинальные версии этих dll
> или переустановлена платформа целиком.
> 
> В папке bin переименовываем ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫЙ файл techsys.dll в techsys_N.dll, где N - это количество пользователей. Допустимые значения N: 0,1,5,10,20,50,100,300,500.
> и заменяем из архива http_://www.unibytes.com/0gk4ZFIEFO-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB


СПАСИБО, много времени сэкономил!!!:good:

----------


## ABukreev

Сервер 64 УТ11 3й день работает после techsys. Вопрос только на сколько хватит этого решения.
P.S. поделитесь ссылкой со скриптом для очистки эмуляторов, руками надоедает каждый раз.

----------


## SergZakh

Доброе утро есть еще одно решение подмены Dll
Ставится на оригинальную платформу ( те кто менял techsys.dll, могут вернуть его назад)
Решение только для платформы 8.3.18.1289 (х86, х64)
http://www.unibytes.com/b-6jjav.Oq-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

З.Ы. Чистить хвосты  не требуется.

----------

2000sil (05.02.2021), Alexandr2015 (12.02.2021), GTA33 (15.02.2021), ng_pro (07.02.2021), smittwesson (09.02.2021)

----------


## SergZakh

Доброе утро есть еще одно решение подмены Dll
Ставится на оригинальную платформу ( те кто менял techsys.dll, могут вернуть его назад)
Решение только для платформы 8.3.18.1289 (х86, х64)
http://http_://www.unibytes.com/b-6j...-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

З.Ы. Чистить хвосты  не требуется.

----------

Azalix (11.02.2021), GTA33 (15.02.2021), neo6565 (05.02.2021), smittwesson (09.02.2021)

----------


## Oljaa_

Спасибо!!! Попробуем

----------


## cV4ra

Вот как у меня получилось: Поставь оригинальную платформу 8.3.18.1289, затем MultiKey_18.1_Full_v3 по инструкции, затем переименуй techsys_N.dll, и запиши в bin techsys.dll (по рекомендации SergZakh,  ему спасибо большое!). Можно запускать 1С
А еще у меня сейчас отключена интернет поддержка в Администрировании. 1с ка работает не вылетает 40 минут

----------


## cV4ra

Вот !

----------


## vitaxa

> Доброе утро есть еще одно решение подмены Dll
> Ставится на оригинальную платформу ( те кто менял techsys.dll, могут вернуть его назад)
> Решение только для платформы 8.3.18.1289 (х86, х64)
> http://http_://www.unibytes.com/b-6j...-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
> 
> З.Ы. Чистить хвосты  не требуется.


Добрый день, как то странно, пользователи работают по рдп на файловой бд, у одного пользователя все норм, у другого "Аварийное завершение"

----------


## suneptosha

Пересоздай данного пользователя

----------


## Lynx-

> Есть решение, подмена Dll
> Процедура лечения:
> Исходная платформа должна быть оригинальной.
> Если ранее в ней заменялись dll, то должны быть возвращены оригинальные версии этих dll
> или переустановлена платформа целиком.
> 
> В папке bin переименовываем ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫЙ файл techsys.dll в techsys_N.dll, где N - это количество пользователей. Допустимые значения N: 0,1,5,10,20,50,100,300,500.
> и заменяем из архива http_://www.unibytes.com/0gk4ZFIEFO-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB


Огромное спасибо от полного лузера, но даже у меня вроде все получилось. Тьфу, тьфу работаю уже больше часа полёт нормальный))))

----------


## letvipdep

* ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3  версия 8.3.18.1289 от 12.01.2021 (финальная)* 

Технологическая платформа для Windows: 
*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Технологическая платформа для Windows (x64): 
*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Тонкий клиент для Windows:
*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Тонкий клиент для Windows (х64): 
*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Сервер 64-bit для Windows: 
*ссылка1*


* ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 1С:Предприятие v.8.3.16.1814 + v.8.3.17.1851 + v.8.3.18.1289 Lite REPACK  with GUI  от  Wadimus* 
Проблема февраля решена. Патчер WELL (dll-библиотека от 03.02.21) + описание

1C-8.3.16.1814 x86-x64:   *ссылка*

1C-8.3.17.1851 x86-x64:   *ссылка*

1C-8.3.18.1289 x86-x64:   *ссылка*

----------

e_masik2003 (07.02.2021), gododin (07.02.2021), kidus (07.02.2021), Lucky Patcher (07.02.2021), mmbychkov (15.02.2021), ol_g (10.02.2021)

----------


## ng_pro

> Доброе утро есть еще одно решение подмены Dll
> Ставится на оригинальную платформу ( те кто менял techsys.dll, могут вернуть его назад)
> Решение только для платформы 8.3.18.1289 (х86, х64)
> http://www.unibytes.com/b-6jjav.Oq-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
> 
> З.Ы. Чистить хвосты  не требуется.


Все получилось, НО...не может обновлять конфиурацию((( Вылетает сообщение о прекращении работы программы MS Windows Based Script Host
платформа 8.3.18.1289 (х64)
текущая конфа 3.0.87.28 проф
пробовал обновить до 3.0.88.22 (.cf), затем до 3.0.88.28 (.cf)
2021-02-07_14-15-52.png

----------


## Oljaa_

А у меня долго грузится и через 20 мин. работы аварийное завершение(
Пользователи не созданы...
Ребята, кто-то сталкивался? Как решили?

----------


## Ольга08

после установки платформы (8.3.18.1208) примерно каждые 20 минут закрывается база  Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.88.28), читала про замену techsys.dll, мне не помогло, и базу пыталась перенести делала копию и сносила платформу ставила новую больше нет сил бороться я не программист а всего лишь бухгалтер помогите с проблемой люди добрые (пишет аварийное завершение)иногда (НАРУШЕНИЕ ЦЕЛОСТНОСТИ СИСТЕМЫ)

----------


## Aksinjushka

Тоже самое (((

----------


## amdir

И у меня... Патчи новые ставил... Бесполезно.

----------


## ng_pro

[QUOTE=wadimus;621119]*1С:Предприятие x64-x86 Lite RePack with GUI*
https://yadi.sk/d/rV-0Io8zJMRjGw
1C-8.3.17.1851-lite-x86-x64-WELL(02.21).exe
мне помогло!!!

----------

Aksinjushka (08.02.2021), Makalu (10.02.2021), Vikrad (26.02.2021)

----------


## lekhaplaton

[QUOTE=Ольга08;621215]после установки платформы (8.3.18.1208) примерно каждые 20 минут закрывается база  Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.88.28), читала про замену techsys.dll, мне не помогло, и базу пыталась перенести делала копию и сносила платформу ставила новую больше нет сил бороться я не программист а всего лишь бухгалтер помогите с проблемой люди добрые (пишет аварийное завершение)иногда (НАРУШЕНИЕ ЦЕЛОСТНОСТИ СИСТЕМЫ)[/QUOTEМ

Могу помочь (подключится) за вознаграждение.

----------


## e_masik2003

Спасибо, удалил все лишнее из системы, реестр почистил, имя проверил, поставил репак х64 с патчем WELL, пока полет нормальный!

----------


## BruS13

Приключилась беда - стала вылетать 1С с программными лицензиями с ошибкой "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы".
Однако софт полностью лицензионный.
Расклад такой:
1. Версия платформы 8.3.17, программная лицензия на 200 пользователей для сервера 1С, база на SQL (УТ не типовая)
2. Версия платформы 8.3.9, аппаратная лицензия на 50 пользователей 1С для клиента (HASP), база файловая (бух. не типовая).
-----
Проблема началась в феврале, до этого с 10.2020 работали вместе без проблем.
-----
Может кто подскажет что делать?

----------


## BruS13

Приключилась беда - стала вылетать 1С с программными лицензиями с ошибкой "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы".
Однако софт полностью лицензионный.
Расклад такой:
1. Версия платформы 8.3.17, программная лицензия на 200 пользователей для сервера 1С, база на SQL (УТ не типовая)
2. Версия платформы 8.3.9, аппаратная лицензия на 50 пользователей 1С для клиента (HASP), база файловая (бух. не типовая).
-----
Проблема началась в феврале, до этого с 10.2020 работали вместе без проблем.
-----
Может кто подскажет что делать?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Приключилась беда - стала вылетать 1С с программными лицензиями с ошибкой "Обнаружено нарушение целостности системы".
> Однако софт полностью лицензионный.
> Расклад такой:
> 1. Версия платформы 8.3.17, программная лицензия на 200 пользователей для сервера 1С, база на SQL (УТ не типовая)
> 2. Версия платформы 8.3.9, аппаратная лицензия на 50 пользователей 1С для клиента (HASP), база файловая (бух. не типовая).
> -----
> Проблема началась в феврале, до этого с 10.2020 работали вместе без проблем.
> -----
> Может кто подскажет что делать?



Причиной описанной ситуации является срабатывание системы защиты от незаконного использования, применяемой правообладателем в соответствии со ст. 1299 ГК, из-за наличия на компьютере пользователя нелегального эмулятора ключа защиты, либо следов его установки.

Если уверены, что все легально/законно, то...
Подробнее здесь:
https://1c.ru/rus/support/surrog.htm...ign=antipiracy

Нужно тщательно почистить комп. Может ранее было что-то установлено. Можно руками почистить, а можно и с помощью различных утилит (EmulsCleanUp).

----------


## BruS13

> Причиной описанной ситуации является срабатывание системы защиты от незаконного использования, применяемой правообладателем в соответствии со ст. 1299 ГК, из-за наличия на компьютере пользователя нелегального эмулятора ключа защиты, либо следов его установки.
> 
> Если уверены, что все легально/законно, то...
> Подробнее здесь:
> https://1c.ru/rus/support/surrog.htm...ign=antipiracy
> 
> Нужно тщательно почистить комп. Может ранее было что-то установлено. Можно руками почистить, а можно и с помощью различных утилит (EmulsCleanUp).


ПО лицензионное 100%, устанавливалось изначально на чистый сервер.

----------


## BruS13

Может ли быть такое, что аппаратный HASP трактуется как эмулятор и версия 8.3.17 из-за этого считает себя нелицензионной?

----------


## BruS13

т.е. на одном хостовом сервере присутствуют и программные лицензии и аппаратные

----------


## 4AuHuK

Теоретически такое может быть. Напишите в службу поддержки на эл.почту: lic2021@1c.ru И все это им напишите.

----------


## Aksinjushka

Очень благодарю!!! Уже как 1 час все работает )

----------


## John911

> после установки платформы (8.3.18.1208) примерно каждые 20 минут закрывается база  Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 (3.0.88.28), читала про замену techsys.dll, мне не помогло, и базу пыталась перенести делала копию и сносила платформу ставила новую больше нет сил бороться я не программист а всего лишь бухгалтер помогите с проблемой люди добрые (пишет аварийное завершение)иногда (НАРУШЕНИЕ ЦЕЛОСТНОСТИ СИСТЕМЫ)


Как насчет почистить реестр от эмуляторов?

----------


## raevsky

мультикей (50 пользователей + сервер64), правильное имя компа, оригинальная платформа 1289. Всё как работало, так и работает. Вылетов не было.

----------


## raevsky

причем такая конфигурация у нескольких клиентов, ни у кого проблем с первого февраля не возникло.

----------


## novorosskil

Приветствую , где взять эту чистую 1с ?

----------


## stys128500

> Приветствую , где взять эту чистую 1с ?



лови 8.3.18.1289 последняя версия, все работает, проверено

----------

padlapnz (20.02.2021), Varchun (11.02.2021)

----------


## norsim

А 32 разрядную версию!

----------


## novorosskil

> лови 8.3.18.1289 последняя версия, все работает, проверено


Спасибо. Не получается распаковать , ошибка вин рар.

----------


## 2000sil

Попробуйте другой архиватор (7-Zip File Manager) или обновите winrar.

----------


## Alexandr2015

> Доброе утро есть еще одно решение подмены Dll
> Ставится на оригинальную платформу ( те кто менял techsys.dll, могут вернуть его назад)
> Решение только для платформы 8.3.18.1289 (х86, х64)
> http://http_://www.unibytes.com/b-6j...-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB
> 
> З.Ы. Чистить хвосты  не требуется.


Полчаса - полёт нормальный, с techsys.dll не прокатило, у меня клиент-сервер со старой платформой стоит, эска просто зависала.

----------


## 2000sil

На сервер 2018 (64) прекрасно встал оригинальный  8.3.18.1289 с сайта 1с с заменой DLL из данного форума. На 8_3_18_1208 не запускалась серверная часть.

----------


## novorosskil

> Есть решение, подмена Dll
> Процедура лечения:
> Исходная платформа должна быть оригинальной.
> Если ранее в ней заменялись dll, то должны быть возвращены оригинальные версии этих dll
> или переустановлена платформа целиком.
> 
> В папке bin переименовываем ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫЙ файл techsys.dll в techsys_N.dll, где N - это количество пользователей. Допустимые значения N: 0,1,5,10,20,50,100,300,500.
> и заменяем из архива http_://www.unibytes.com/0gk4ZFIEFO-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB


хром заблокировал фаил, типа опасно !  почему?

----------


## John911

> хром заблокировал фаил, типа опасно !  почему?


Скачивайте все равно.

----------


## Гыга

Ребята, понимаю не по теме. Ткните меня , пожалуйста, носом в тему:
-  1с 8,3 бухгалтерия (последний релиз) -как можно из списка баз (организации) выгрузить только базу по 1 фирме?

----------


## Гыга

дубль

----------


## norsim

Все таки 100% рабочую 8.3.18.1289 x86 киньте пжлста.  Кассы только с ней дружат.

----------

diesel98 (11.02.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ребята, понимаю не по теме. Ткните меня , пожалуйста, носом в тему:
> -  1с 8,3 бухгалтерия (последний релиз) -как можно из списка баз (организации) выгрузить только базу по 1 фирме?


https://infostart.ru/public/1033434/
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Yinq/f8zCZE3z6

----------

Vikrad (25.02.2021)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Все таки 100% рабочую 8.3.18.1289 x86 киньте пжлста.  Кассы только с ней дружат.


Все есть здесь
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....583#post621583

----------


## Alexandr2015

http://fil.su/d4206c80b901ecb25b1e31...3095509b4045aa

скачивать программой USDownloader
https://turbobbit.com/si26qgx8ga1l.h...domain=turb.cc

----------


## Antonius888

Можно сделать через механизм РИБ

----------


## iLexy

> Ребята, понимаю не по теме. Ткните меня , пожалуйста, носом в тему:
> -  1с 8,3 бухгалтерия (последний релиз) -как можно из списка баз (организации) выгрузить только базу по 1 фирме?


Есть несколько принципиально разных варианта:
- С помощью универсальной обработки Выгрузка/загрузка данных XML выгрузить из базы данные только по одной организации;
- Сделать копию базы и удалить данные по другим фирмам;
- С помощью механизма РИБ создать периферийную базу с обменом по одной фирме и потом "отвязать" ее от центральной;
- Использовать уже готовую, заказать у специалистов или написать самому обработку по выгрузке данных только по одной организации.

----------


## vesnas

Незнаю, может неправильно делаю.. Вообще всё снесла. Установила платформу. Теперь бухгалтерия не устанавливается. Где нибудь есть описание для чайников,как всё исправить "закрытие программы через 10 минут." Помогите

----------


## iLexy

> Незнаю, может неправильно делаю.. Вообще всё снесла. Установила платформу. Теперь бухгалтерия не устанавливается. Где нибудь есть описание для чайников,как всё исправить  Помогите


Так что именно происходит? Программа все же "не устанавливается" или устанавливается, но "закрытие программы через 10 минут" ?

----------


## vesnas

программа установилась-открылась ,но через 10 минут выдала "Неспецифицированная ошибка работы с ресурсом
Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/logForm:
Недостаточно свободной памяти для выполнения операции

----------


## vesnas

программа установилась-открылась ,но через 10 минут выдала "Неспецифицированная ошибка работы с ресурсом
Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/logForm:
Недостаточно свободной памяти для выполнения операции

----------


## alexandr_ll

> программа установилась-открылась ,но через 10 минут выдала "Неспецифицированная ошибка работы с ресурсом
> Ошибка при выполнении запроса POST к ресурсу /e1cib/logForm:
> Недостаточно свободной памяти для выполнения операции


Какая разрядность платформы? Делали очистку кэша и тестирование и исправление в конфигураторе? После повторного запуска ошибка проявляется?

----------


## vesnas

Очистку кеша делала. Тестирование в конфигураторе нет? А как делать. Ошибка вылетает постоянно через 10 минут

----------


## vesnas

Разрядность 32....

----------


## Online_Z

> Разрядность 32....


Попробуйте установить х64 платформу 1с

----------


## Online_Z

> Разрядность 32....


Попробуйте установить х64 платформу 1с

----------


## mmbychkov

Добрый день!
Установил v.8.3.18.1289 Lite REPACK with GUI от Wadimus и уже начал радоваться, но.. сегодня надо было сделать резервную копию, на что вышла ошибка ссылающаяся на вредоносное ПО (скрин не сделал, т.к. не придал серьезность проблеме и думал перезапуском решится). Теперь 1С не реагирует на запуск, т.е. при попытке запустить ее не происходит вообще ничего. Пару секунд появляется отличный от стандартного указателя мыши (в стиле 1С) и все..
Никакого профильного образования не имею, простой пользователь.
Прошу помощи.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Добрый день!
> Установил v.8.3.18.1289 Lite REPACK with GUI от Wadimus и уже начал радоваться, но.. сегодня надо было сделать резервную копию, на что вышла ошибка ссылающаяся на вредоносное ПО (скрин не сделал, т.к. не придал серьезность проблеме и думал перезапуском решится). Теперь 1С не реагирует на запуск, т.е. при попытке запустить ее не происходит вообще ничего. Пару секунд появляется отличный от стандартного указателя мыши (в стиле 1С) и все..
> Никакого профильного образования не имею, простой пользователь.
> Прошу помощи.


Какой антивирус используете? Добавьте в исключения леченные DLL из папки bin установленной платформы.

----------

mmbychkov (15.02.2021)

----------


## mmbychkov

Спасибо, alexandr_ll, так все и было, стандартный антивирус отправил файл из папки bin в карантин. Добавил в исключение его и все заработало!

----------


## Ольга Моторова

Простите за глупый вопрос) Перестает запускаться вообще, что-то я делаю не так?

----------


## SergZakh

> Простите за глупый вопрос) Перестает запускаться вообще, что-то я делаю не так?


для начала, что сделали?

----------


## Animal85

У меня такая же беда. Все по инструкции, переустановил платформу целиком. В папке bin переименовываем файл techsys.dll в techsys_1.dll, а в bin скопировал файл из архива. Но, если обратно файл techsys_1.dll переименовать в techsys.dll - то запускается. Что не так может быть?

----------


## 4AuHuK

> У меня такая же беда. Все по инструкции, переустановил платформу целиком. В папке bin переименовываем файл techsys.dll в techsys_1.dll, а в bin скопировал файл из архива. Но, если обратно файл techsys_1.dll переименовать в techsys.dll - то запускается. Что не так может быть?


В первую очередь полностью отключите антивирус, в том числе и встроенный мелкомягких! Ну, или на крайняк, добавьте в исключение каталог bin, а также саму длл.

----------

Animal85 (18.02.2021)

----------


## ChukchaChitaet

Techsys.dll от mimo скомпилена под Vista-7-8.x-10/Server 2008+ и на XP/Server2003 не будет работать.
Про это в инструкции ничего нет.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Techsys.dll от mimo скомпилена под Vista-7-8.x-10/Server 2008+ и на XP/Server2003 не будет работать.
> Про это в инструкции ничего нет.


Вероятно, следует сообщить об этом разработчику.

----------


## makarikv

помогите антивирус аваст блокирует файл techsys.dll типо это троян

----------


## 4AuHuK

> помогите антивирус аваст блокирует файл techsys.dll типо это троян


Отключите антивирус или добавьте в исключения данную библиотеку и используйте ее на свой страх и риск. Или откажитесь от ее использования.

----------


## Dreamdemos

Сегодня антивир ушатал файл techsys.dll. Вытащил из хранилища, добавил в исключение. Умерла 7. Отвалилось половина служб. Винда восстановлению не подлежит. Полагаю, это 1С так борется с пиратством. Будьте внимательны и осторожны.

----------


## SergZakh

> Сегодня антивир ушатал файл techsys.dll. Вытащил из хранилища, добавил в исключение. Умерла 7. Отвалилось половина служб. Винда восстановлению не подлежит. Полагаю, это 1С так борется с пиратством. Будьте внимательны и осторожны.


Какой то частный случай, Win 7 + techsys.dll работает до сих пор (да антивирь ругался что троян, пока по шапке не получил), надеюсь кто то еще отпишет, если такие случаи.

----------


## SergZakh

> Сегодня антивир ушатал файл techsys.dll. Вытащил из хранилища, добавил в исключение. Умерла 7. Отвалилось половина служб. Винда восстановлению не подлежит. Полагаю, это 1С так борется с пиратством. Будьте внимательны и осторожны.


Какой то частный случай, Win 7 + techsys.dll работает до сих пор (да антивирь ругался что троян, пока по шапке не получил), надеюсь кто-то еще отпишет, если такие случаи.

----------


## Funtik90

не знаю, сегодня базы Бухучета которые 3.0.89* не работают. те что 3.0.88 работают, странно как то, (на сервере) , в файловой закинул работают, и вот сижу думаю что делать...

----------


## SpY666

> не знаю, сегодня базы Бухучета которые 3.0.89* не работают. те что 3.0.88 работают, странно как то, (на сервере) , в файловой закинул работают, и вот сижу думаю что делать...


Попробуйте подключить это расширение:

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/q1Nc/h75AQEhYX

----------


## jakerloop

С расширением перестало распечатывать печатные формы к примеру счет на оплату предлагает сохранить в файл))))есть еще варианты?

----------


## dimmat

> не знаю, сегодня базы Бухучета которые 3.0.89* не работают. те что 3.0.88 работают, странно как то, (на сервере) , в файловой закинул работают, и вот сижу думаю что делать...


То же самое, серверная БД буха, открывается и повисает. В файловом виде работает, но иногда может появиться "1С integrity violation". Последняя платформа и techsys не помогли.

----------


## dimmat

> не знаю, сегодня базы Бухучета которые 3.0.89* не работают. те что 3.0.88 работают, странно как то, (на сервере) , в файловой закинул работают, и вот сижу думаю что делать...


То же самое, серверная БД буха, открывается и повисает. В файловом виде работает, но иногда может появиться "1С integrity violation". Последняя платформа и techsys не помогли.

----------


## SpY666

> С расширением перестало распечатывать печатные формы к примеру счет на оплату предлагает сохранить в файл))))есть еще варианты?


Необходимо войти в конфигуратор и закомментировать строчку вызова компоненты Штрихкодов: 

МенеджерОборудованияВызов  Сервера.ПодключитьКомпоне  туГенерацииИзображенияШт  ихкода();

в МенеджерОборудованияКлиен  т.

----------


## jakerloop

А если база типовая?

----------


## SpY666

> А если база типовая?


Ну разрешить редактирование с сохранением поддержки.

----------


## SpY666

Также необходимо очистить папки с временными файлами после выключения Агента 1С:

C:\Windows\TEMP
C:\Users\USR1CV8\AppData\Local\Temp (под этим пользователем USR1CV8 запущен Агент 1С, у вас может быть другое имя)

+ папки локальных пользователей

C:\Users\[имя пользователя]\AppData\Local\Temp
C:\Users\[имя пользователя]\AppData\Local\1C\1cv8\ (папки вида 3e48ee65-66f2-4a0a-8e84-caa266f6a104)

----------

GENDZI (07.04.2021)

----------


## GENDZI

не помогло

----------


## elaine

Тоже перестало все работать(( что делать? Помогите!

----------


## Dreamdemos

Вообщем ситуация в том, что 1Сники(опущу тех подробности) суют вирусники на ваш диск, в основном так, что помогает только Низкоуровневое форматирование всего диска(((( Возможно не у всех сработает. Лично я 2 месяца воевал с этой хренью, чисто любопытство(каждую неделю что то происходило)... Перепробовал все что было возможно. Меняешь диск, все работает... Форматнул Низкоуровневым и старый диск тоже стал норм работать.

----------


## elaine

Помогла очистка папки temp.

----------


## YANskII

Ситуация очень печальная. Все базы что обновились с 3.0.88.32 до 3.0.90.53 и выше перестали работать, вылетают с ошибкой На сервере 1С:Предприятия произошла неисправимая ошибка. Приложение будет закрыто. Базы которые остались на 3.0.88.32 продолжают работать без проблем.
Используется платформа клиент-сервер v8.3.18.1208 и v8.3.18.1334 на win 2008R2
Какие есть предложения? Темп чистил, замена  файла techsys -  не помогает
При попытке подключения к базе выше 3.0.88.32 в логе сервера где стоит 1с вижу это: Имя сбойного приложения: rphost.exe, версия: 8.3.18.1334, отметка времени: 0x6021c146
Имя сбойного модуля: v8_209D_56.1CBarcodWin64_9_0_12_13.dll, версия: 9.0.12.13, отметка времени 0x601fc09b
Код исключения: 0xc0000005
Смещение ошибки: 0x000000000002108d
Идентификатор сбойного процесса: 0xa98
Время запуска сбойного приложения: 0x01d72b1eec9ec08a
Путь сбойного приложения: C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.18.1334\bin\rphost.exe
Путь сбойного модуля: C:\Users\USR1CV8.1C-SERVER\AppData\Local\Temp\v8_209D_56.1CBarcodWin64  _9_0_12_13.dll
Код отчета: 4172e86f-9713-11eb-9371-0050569c2481

----------


## io1274

На сервере 1с предприятия произошла неисправимая ошибка. Релиз 8.3.17.1851 Как решить этот косяк?

----------


## GENDZI

спасибо, помогло что писали как лечить  (пока работает 1с)


остановил Агента, удалил все файлы в папке C:\Windows\Temp с названием V8_    запустил агент, зашел в базу 1с все ок, пока не вылетает (1с 8.18.1208)

----------


## Funtik90

я удалил полностью 1с с сервака, удалил папку 1с , удалил пользователя User1cv8 (или как его там звали), и заново установил чисто сервер 1с (скачанный с сайта 1с), без тонкого и толстого клиента и попутно создав "Пользователя1с", переименовал и подкинул файл techsys.dll, базы уже с пользовательской машины добавил, так как в SQL они остались, просто запускал конфигуратор 1с-ка ругалась что базы нет. вписывал ее данные и база запускалась.
При удалении пользователя папка Temp получается почистилась, но я ее как то чистил руками, и потому бухгалтер жаловалась что не открывается платежка и ссылается на временный файл именно в темпе пользователя User1c

----------


## Funtik90

Сегодня вобед ситуация повторилась,очистил темп в бабке юзера1с и запустил сервак снова, работает

----------


## GENDZI

тоже хватило до обеда, я без остановки Агента удаляю с  С/Win темп файлы 8v, и тогда пользователь заходить без проблем

----------


## krestsoft

Добрый!
Платформа 8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-WELL(02.21)
Бух 3.0.88.32

Всё работало, с 06.04 вылетает с ошибкой 1с enterprise integrity violation.
Как поправить? Все платформы перепробовал уже - всё одно. Кэш чистил. В реестре и в WIN файлы эмуляторов искал - пусто.

----------


## krestsoft

Добрый!
Не сервер.
Платформа 8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-WELL(02.21).
Бух 3.0.88.32

Всё работало, с 06.04 вылетает с ошибкой 1с enterprise integrity violation.
Как поправить? Все платформы перепробовал уже - всё одно. Кэш чистил. В реестре и в WIN файлы эмуляторов искал - пусто.

----------


## Rferdinandes

С 6.04 валится сервер 1с8 с разной ошибкой. Внутренняя ошибка компоненты. Очистка временных папок пользователей и USR1c8 помогает временно. Более развернутое решение нашел здесь https://pogrommist.ru/2021/04/oshibk...ity-violation/ Мне помогло.

----------

1serger (30.01.2022), href (07.04.2021), krestsoft (07.04.2021), Олег108 (08.04.2021)

----------


## GENDZI

> С 6.04 валится сервер 1с8 с разной ошибкой. Внутренняя ошибка компоненты. Очистка временных папок пользователей и USR1c8 помогает временно. Более развернутое решение нашел здесь https://pogrommist.ru/2021/04/oshibk...ity-violation/ Мне помогло.


а какой вам вариант помог?

----------


## href

> С 6.04 валится сервер 1с8 с разной ошибкой. Внутренняя ошибка компоненты. Очистка временных папок пользователей и USR1c8 помогает временно. Более развернутое решение нашел здесь https://pogrommist.ru/2021/04/oshibk...ity-violation/ Мне помогло.


Благодарю тебя мил человека, помогло! :)

----------


## href

> Благодарю тебя мил человека, помогло! :)


Ничего не тормозил, никаких сервисов, тупо скачать файл cfe и сделал всё по инструкции. Руками ничего не правил.

----------


## Rferdinandes

По ссылке https://pogrommist.ru/2021/04/oshibk...ity-violation/  2 решения - через конфигуратор заблокировать использование глючной компоненты (если Штрихкоды не нужны в работе) или установить внешнюю компоненту (если они нужны). Я заблокировал через конфигуратор.

----------

ruska197 (07.04.2021)

----------


## ruska197

По ссылке 2 решения - через конфигуратор заблокировать использование компоненты (если Штрихкоды не нужны в работе) или установить внешнюю компоненту (если они нужны). Я заблокировал через конфигуратор
 просьба расписать как это сделать , так как ссылок не вижу((

----------


## ruska197

По ссылке 2 решения - через конфигуратор заблокировать использование компоненты (если Штрихкоды не нужны в работе) или установить внешнюю компоненту (если они нужны). Я заблокировал через конфигуратор
 просьба расписать как это сделать , так как ссылок не вижу((

----------


## Олег108

По ссылке https://pogrommist.ru/2021/04/oshibk...ity-violation/ 2 решения, все работает QR коды начали подгружаться для физлиц в счетах на оплату покупателям и работает  все без сбоев.

----------


## GENDZI

меня спасает только когда на сервере в папке С\win темп я удаляю папки IBf2230e7f-88f4-443d-9149-408a73d55e96 (разные) на два три часа потом они опять появляются и все зайти в 1с не получается, как только я их удаляю опять можно работать в 1с
ошибка 1С:Предприятия произошла неисправимая ошибка. Приложение будет закрыто

----------


## GENDZI

меня спасает только когда на сервере в папке С\win темп я удаляю папки IBf2230e7f-88f4-443d-9149-408a73d55e96 (разные) на два три часа потом они опять появляются и все зайти в 1с не получается, как только я их удаляю опять можно работать в 1с
ошибка 1С:Предприятия произошла неисправимая ошибка. Приложение будет закрыто

----------


## maxima1980

Платформа 8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-WELL   

база грохнулась свашей 8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-WELL
Компьютер сам заходит в интернет что скачивает!!!!
Проверил ваши файлы  на https://www.virustotal.com 35 ВИРУСОВ вместе строяными. BACKBAS.DLL  жопа
Спасибо ЗА ВАШЕ ГОВНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Хорошо что базу скопировал. 
rojan.GenericKD.36233872
AegisLab

Trojan.Win32.Generic.4!c
AhnLab-V3

----------

russar (11.06.2021)

----------


## yakudzaint

имеется 1с
8.3.18.1208 
на ней одна база вылетает "нарушение целостности" а другая база нормально работает.
Как сделать, чтобы обе не вылетали?

----------


## Vartwell

живых нет?

----------


## Fltr

> живых нет?


Вроде все уже решено. Что вас интересует?

----------


## russar

> Платформа 8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-WELL   
> 
> база грохнулась свашей 8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-WELL
> Компьютер сам заходит в интернет что скачивает!!!!
> Проверил ваши файлы  на https://www.virustotal.com 35 ВИРУСОВ вместе строяными. BACKBAS.DLL  жопа
> Спасибо ЗА ВАШЕ ГОВНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Хорошо что базу скопировал. 
> rojan.GenericKD.36233872
> AegisLab
> 
> ...


а кто автор репака?

----------


## russar

> Платформа 8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-WELL   
> 
> база грохнулась свашей 8.3.18.1289-lite-x86-x64-WELL
> Компьютер сам заходит в интернет что скачивает!!!!
> Проверил ваши файлы  на https://www.virustotal.com 35 ВИРУСОВ вместе строяными. BACKBAS.DLL  жопа
> Спасибо ЗА ВАШЕ ГОВНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Хорошо что базу скопировал. 
> rojan.GenericKD.36233872
> AegisLab
> 
> ...


а кто автор репака?

----------


## Buxter

Не в первый раз натыкаюсь на эту ошибку.
Всегда удавалось решить - чистка, подбор правильной версии платформы, замена библиотек, смена имени сервера. 
В общем, всегда какой-то вариант помогал.

Но в этот раз, ничего не спасает.

Подскажите, от куда 1С тянет сведения по владельцу лицензии: "О программе" - "Лицензия" - "Конфигурация...."

----------


## Greenvich

Из сети

----------


## Статва

Это храниться в базе. Как только 1с видит ключ или лицензию записывает сюда. Очистить можно только выгрузкой-загрузкой. Другого способа не знаю.

----------


## Svetka15

> Есть решение, подмена Dll
> Процедура лечения:
> Исходная платформа должна быть оригинальной.
> Если ранее в ней заменялись dll, то должны быть возвращены оригинальные версии этих dll
> или переустановлена платформа целиком.
> 
> В папке bin переименовываем ОРИГИНАЛЬНЫЙ файл techsys.dll в techsys_N.dll, где N - это количество пользователей. Допустимые значения N: 0,1,5,10,20,50,100,300,500.
> и заменяем из архива http_://www.unibytes.com/0gk4ZFIEFO-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB



Продублируйте, пожалуйста, у кого есть файл. Ссылка сгорела

----------

uforasta (04.03.2022)

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Продублируйте, пожалуйста, у кого есть файл. Ссылка сгорела


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/43YB/pC2j7Mbzp

----------

swhost (09.12.2021), ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## MariaBug

Попытка не пытка, а спрос не беда     )))))

----------


## uforasta

как понял целосность когда пишет нарушенаи это когда неправельно взломаннная платформа или конфа или не совместимость версий конфликтует

----------


## wanderer6

Не поможет, даже v5 не прокатывает. 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.21.1393) это последнее что удалось грохнуть через MiMO. Дальше пока облом.

----------


## Kristi888

А мимо длл 4 работает на 8.3.20.2184? ни кто не проверял? И ещё вопрос: запилили уже мимо длл 5?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А мимо длл 4 работает на 8.3.20.2184? ни кто не проверял? И ещё вопрос: запилили уже мимо длл 5?


Мимо как работал, так и работает Просто на последних релизах платформы появилась дополнительная проверка. которая блокирует базы.

----------


## Kristi888

И что теперь делать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> И что теперь делать?


Все написано здесь
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN

----------

MrRork (22.12.2022), Usta1313 (24.11.2022), ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## Kristi888

Спасибо! Буду пробовать. Киньте плиз ещё ссыль на мимо 5 если есть.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо! Буду пробовать. Киньте плиз ещё ссыль на мимо 5 если есть.


https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....%D1%83!/page61

----------


## vesnas

если получиться-напишите-устала пробовать

----------


## Kristi888

Короче, по ссылке что мне прислали нет расширения снятия ограничений для БГУ 2.0 и ЗКГУ 3.1. Где их найти? Может есть у кого?

----------


## Glob17

А для конфигурации ЖКХ подходит?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А для конфигурации ЖКХ подходит?


Проверьте это
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oAZe/rbiE5MSUA
 напишите результат

----------

ZapMos (02.12.2022)

----------


## Kristi888

не знаю. может какой -то более простой способ уже есть? надо нам постараться народ.

----------


## sepu

> не знаю. может какой -то более простой способ уже есть? надо нам постараться народ.


у меня на мимо в4 работает все, ща сунулся обновлять - чуть не поседел. а может и поседел:D короче, у меня баз 90, это чтобы расширения эти установить на каждую - скрипт надо писать, чтобы и версию конфы проверяла и нужное расширение делало. пока обновление не позарез, буду ждать мимо 6 (5 тоже не робит)

----------


## Kristi888

надо надо постараться... блин. конец года, тут годовые отчеты щас пойдут... 1сники поднасрали конечно.... всё им денег мало.

----------


## MrRork

> Все написано здесь
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pbu8/ARaRDMLiN


Спасибо! Помогло, база стартанула! Вопрос, с клиент-серверным решением такие же пляски? Или всё же платформа получает якобы лицензию с сервера и вопрос хотя бы с пляской конвертации отпадает?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо! Помогло, база стартанула! Вопрос, с клиент-серверным решением такие же пляски? Или всё же платформа получает якобы лицензию с сервера и вопрос хотя бы с пляской конвертации отпадает?


DELETE FROM config WHERE filename = 'versions'  
DELETE FROM files WHERE filename = 'ib.pfl'  
DELETE FROM files WHERE filename = '071523a4-516f-4fce-ba4b-0d11ab7a1893.pfl'  
DELETE FROM params WHERE filename = 'locale.inf'

----------

MrRork (12.01.2023)

----------


## Alex821982

А с какой конфигурации сделали эту проверку которая обходит лечение подмены dll ?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> А с какой конфигурации сделали эту проверку которая обходит лечение подмены dll ?


Последние версии платформ без таймбомбы в их коде:
8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1552; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393
Все что выше - с закладкой.

----------


## Alex821982

> Последние версии платформ без таймбомбы в их коде:
> 8.3.17.2306; 8.3.18.1779; 8.3.19.1552; 8.3.20.1996; 8.3.21.1393
> Все что выше - с закладкой.


Спасибо.
А раньше такой проверки вообще не было или она обходилась лечением?
Эх жаль конечно ) такое лёгкое лечение было, один файлик заменить ) надеюсь и теперь что-то такое придумают )
Ааа кстати. Так это именно в платформе добавили? Я то думал это именно в новых конфигурациях сделали...

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Спасибо.
> А раньше такой проверки вообще не было или она обходилась лечением?
> Эх жаль конечно ) такое лёгкое лечение было, один файлик заменить ) надеюсь и теперь что-то такое придумают )
> Ааа кстати. Так это именно в платформе добавили? Я то думал это именно в новых конфигурациях сделали...


Лечение Мимо как было, так и есть, оно работает. Если на последних платформах применить Мимо и отключить интернет, то все будет работать по прежнему.

----------


## Alex821982

Ну то что без интернета все норм это да, но он нужен, в том то и дело ) 
Я правда всегда использовал просто переименование dll и добавление новой. У меня вариант с sql

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ну то что без интернета все норм это да, но он нужен, в том то и дело ) 
> Я правда всегда использовал просто переименование dll и добавление новой. У меня вариант с sql


Почитайте эту тему
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....332#post758332

----------

